# Anfänger Fragen zu 1000l Fertigteich anlegen!!



## roman1982 (14. März 2011)

Schönen Guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe vor in meinem Schrebergarten einen 1000l Teich (von Alko) anzulegen!!
Das Teichbecken ist schon in der Erde drinn. Das Becken ist auch schon mit Wasser voll.

Ich möchte ein Bachlauf anlegen! Nicht zu starkes Gefälle.
Es sollen erstmal keine Fische in den Teich!!
Und wenn überhaupt dann nur 2-3 Stück (welche Art empfiehlt Ihr)

Ich habe jetzt allgemeine Fragen zur Bepflanzung des Teichs (Welche Pflanzen in welcher Zone)
Was muss unbedingt hinein? Was ist ein No go??
Was für ein Substrat nimmt man (Erde Sand welche Art) Kies,Steine?
Ich würde alle Pflanzen gerne in Pflanzenkörbe unterbringen.

Ihr merkt es sins absolute Anfängerfragen!
Aber es ist mein erster Teich.

Viele Grüße
Roman


----------



## Dr.J (14. März 2011)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zu 1000l Fertigteich anlegen!!*

Hallo Roman,

:willkommen hier im Forum. 

Ich würde dir empfehlen, das du dir mal die Fachbeiträge ansiehst. Dort findest du jede Menge Antworten auf deinen Fragen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Zu Fischen in 1000 Liter kann ich nur abraten, da 1000 Liter definitiv zu wenig sind, um Fische egal welcher Größe zu halten, da er sich im Sommer sehr schnell aufheizt und im Winter sehr schnell komplett durchfriert.


----------



## Koipaar (14. März 2011)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zu 1000l Fertigteich anlegen!!*

Hallo Roman,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen. Der beste Rat den ich dir geben kann, überlege dir direkt, wann und wie du den Teich vergrößerst, Teich macht süchtig. Wir haben auch mit einem Fertigteich angefangen.... hier eine tolle Pflanze entdeckt, da ein paar geschenkt bekommen, schon waren die Pflanzbereiche zu klein und wir unzufrieden. Jetzt haben wir unseren 3. Teich. Wenn du wirklich bei 1000 Ltr. bleibst, keine Fische, warte dann lieber, bis du Besuch von Fröschen oder Molchen bekommst. 
Liebe Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## roman1982 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zu 1000l Fertigteich anlegen!!*

Hallo Jürgen & Christoph,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!
Das Teichbau süchtig macht ist mir bewußt!!
Ich wollte schon immer einen Teich haben! Wohne aber in einer Wohnung!!
Nun da ich seit 1nem Jahr einen Schrebergarten besitze kann ich es endlich mal in die Tat umsetzen!!
Nun ja! Jetzt ist man aber nicht jeden Tag in so einem Schrebergarten, und da habe ich jetzt erstmal einen Kompromiss gemacht, und das ganze etwas kleiner gehalten!! Es gibt ja auch Auflagen in so einem Schrebergarten ( Teich nicht tiefer als 80cm, Fläche nicht größer als 3qm) Und strom gibt es auch keinen!
Den Bachlauf betreibe ich über eine Solarinselanlage.

Zu den Fischen habt Ihr Recht!! Aber ich dachte wenn überhaupt Fische, dann so ne Hand voll __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen???


----------



## Dr.J (15. März 2011)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zu 1000l Fertigteich anlegen!!*

Hallo Roman,

das Problem bei Fischen in deinem 1000 Liter-teich ist nicht die Größe der Fische, sondern die Größe des Teiches bzw. die zu geringe Tiefe. Das gibt Kochfisch im Sommer und Eisfisch im Winter. Ein reiner Pflanzenteich mit zugereisten Molchen, Fröschen, __ Libellen etc. hat auch seinen Reiz.


----------



## Koipaar (15. März 2011)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zu 1000l Fertigteich anlegen!!*

Hallo Roman,

die Vorschriften von eurem Schrebergartenverein kannte ich natürlich nicht. Auf Fische würde ich aber wirklich verzichten, die Temperaturschwankungen in einem kleinen Teich sind zu groß. Außerdem bräuchtest du über kurz oder lang einen Filter und eine entsprechende Pumpe..... und Strom für die Pumpe. Es klingt vielleicht etwas spitzfindig, aber wie wäre es, wenn du den Teich um eine großzügige Sumpfpflanzenzone erweiterst, Sumpf ist immerhin kein Teich. Hier im Forum findest du bestimmt genug Anregungen dafür. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir auch die Firma NG, die haben ebenfalls Beispiele und Pflanzen könntest du da ebenfalls bekommen.
Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Armatus (16. März 2011)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zu 1000l Fertigteich anlegen!!*

Hi,

Fische könntest du reintun, wenn du eine IH hast.Da ich das aber nicht annehme würde ich an deiner stelle Wirbellose einsetzen wie z.B Edelkrebse oder __ Muscheln(Muscheln übernehmen auch noch die Filterung des Wassers  )

Grüße


----------



## Christine (16. März 2011)

*AW: Anfänger Fragen zu 1000l Fertigteich anlegen!!*

Edelkrebse in einem 1.000 Liter-Teich  :crazy 

Und von Muscheln kann ich auch nur abraten.

Warte lieber auf Frosch, Kröte und Molch - die haben wenigstens die Chance, wieder rauszukrabbeln, falls es nicht passt.


----------

